# Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?



## Kleenus (6. Mai 2008)

N'abend !
Wollte mal fragen ob wer von euch einen Bewegungsmelder hat um mitzubekommen das jemand in richtung Angelplatz kommt.
Wäre Nachts sehr gut !
Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## tarpoon (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

viele benutzen diese lampen welche man strategisch günstig in richtung weg aufstellt und dann bei besuch angehen. ist schon mal besser als nichts. hab auch schon gehört das schnüre in verbindung mit laut eingestelten bißanzeigern aufgestellt/gespannt wurden... ist bei uns alles gott sei dank nicht nötig!


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich bin mal von einem Karpfenangler fast getötet worden, als ich in seine, aus Bißanzeigern gebaute, Alarmanlage gelatscht bin! Ich schleiche so im Morgengrauen an´s Wasser und sehe da ein Zelt stehen. Also mache ich einen Bogen, um ihn nicht zu stören und bleibe mit dem Fuß in irgendwas hängen. Plötzlich überall gepiepe und geblinke. Die Tür geht auf und ein langhaariger Bombenleger geht mit einem Baseballschläger geht auf mich los. Es hat einige Zeit gedauert, ihn wieder auf den Teppich zu bringen und Nachmittags haben wir sogar noch ein Bierchen zusammen geköpft. Echt ein netter Kerl, nur leider haben sie ihm ein paar Wochen zuvor sein komplettes Gerät geklaut. Er ist morgens raus und da war nichts mehr! ER hatte nur noch sein Zelt. Insofern sind solche Alarmanlagen sicher keine so ganz schlechte Idee.....#6


----------



## Gizi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Also meine Alarmanlage ist nicht gerade leicht kann aber selber laufen


----------



## CarpMetty (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



Gizi schrieb:


> Also meine Alarmanlage ist nicht gerade leicht kann aber selber laufen


Wenn deine Alarmanlage anschlägt läuft sicher nicht nur die!!!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Wenn deine Alarmanlage anschlägt läuft sicher nicht nur die!!!:q


 
Da würde ich aber auch Fersengeld geben, wenn mir der am Hintern hängt.....#6


----------



## bennie (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

ich würde nicht mehr losziehen sobald ich mich auf solche weise absichern müsste...


----------



## schleienjäger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

|stolz:meine alarmanlage ist 60kg schwer und hat 4 beine und zähne echt scharf.so ein hund ist echt nett aber nicht für ungebettene gäste.grins


----------



## Kleenus (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Guten Morgen
Ich habe schon in anderen threats gelesen das mit hunden und was schon so alles passiert ist .
Ich wollte speciell von bewegungsmelder ( Keine Lebewesen )
 was lesen.
Thx Lg


----------



## sundangler (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



bennie schrieb:


> ich würde nicht mehr losziehen sobald ich mich auf solche weise absichern müsste...




Das sehe ich genauso. Dann wäre das Angeln für mich gestorben.


----------



## Angelgage (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Zum glück brauchen wir das nicht bei uns ist schon schlimm wenn mann sowas brauch oder ?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Hy leutz,

ja das Thema ist ein schwieriges Ich kenne selber von mir Zeiten als ich sowas zum Karpfenangeln immer mitgenommen habe (einfach Bewegungsmelder an zwei Taschenlampen im XXL-Format angeschlosse, Bewegungsmelder aufs Pod geschraubt) liegt wahrscheinlich eher daran, dass Ich in einem relativen Problemviertel wohne, es gibt halt Situationen da muss es sein und Ich will mir durch solche Leute halt nicht den spaß beim schlafen und warten nehmen lassen. Was soll man machen???

mfg Pomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Zu diesen Hundehaltern,die scheinbar ein erhöhtes Schutzbedürfnis haben.Welches sich zumeist darin ausdrückt,möglichst große und furchterweckende,zumeist noch den sogenannten Kampfhunderassen zugehörige Hunde zu führen.
Bei uns ist es verboten Hunde als Angler frei umherlaufen zu lassen,schon allein um Kontrollen durch Fischereiaufseher möglich zu machen und was bitte bietet
ein angebundener Hund für einen Schutz?
Im Falle eines Beißvorfalls wäre der Hundehalter sowieso in Beweisnot,da er zunächst
mal das Kriminelle Vorhaben eines Menschen nachweisen müsste und dass wird in der
Regel unmöglich sein.
Eine gewisse Abschreckung durch solcherart Hunde ist natürlich nicht zu verleugnen!
Aber stellt euch mal vor einer dieser Köter,fällt des Nachts über euren Fischereiaufseher
her,oder auch über ein Liebespärchen,welches auf der Suche nach einem ruhigen Plätzchen ist.Spätestens dann wird der Ärger groß sein und zwar für Halter und Hund!
Ich bin sowieso der Meinung,je größer und gefährlicher der Hund,je schwächer der Halter.
Übrigens bin ich selbst Hundehalter und muss nun mit meiner Emma raus.

Taxidermist


----------



## hd-treiber (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Bewegungsmelder?#t Ich würd die auf alle Fälle mit Nachtsichtkameras koppeln, die ich dann im Angelleitstand (Zelt) überwachen kann. 
Auch immer wieder gern genommen: Lichtschranken - die Variante mit den gespannten Schnüren is doch wohl im Zeitalter des hochtechnisierten Anglers völlig out....


----------



## ObiOne (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Naja, besser schlafen würde ich auch, es gibt auch Alarmanlagen mit Bewegungsmelder, allerdings weiß ich net genau wo und wie teuer und ob diese für den Außenbereich gedacht sind und mit Batterie laufen.
Ich hatte früher mal eine Signalkerze mit einem Abreißzünder gebastelt und ne Schnur gespannt wie in Vietnam 
das dumme war nur das mein Hund da durchgerannt ist und mein Angelplatz dann hell erleuchtet war und ein grausames Quietschen ertönte , da war meine Alarmanlage futsch, eine mit Bewegungsmelder wär da besser :m


----------



## Blink* (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



bennie schrieb:


> ich würde nicht mehr losziehen sobald ich mich auf solche weise absichern müsste...



die Frage ist nur, ob er es muss oder will 

Vielleicht besteht ja gar keine Gefahr, sondern nur das ungute Gefühl, alleine am Wasser zu sitzen.

Aber wenn das stimmt, dann such dir lieber einen Mitangler aus deinem Verein anstatt dich einzuzäunen 

Oder schlafe tagsüber ...


----------



## ObiOne (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Naja Mitangler bringt auch nciht wirklich wat, bei meinem Kumpel ist es passiert, die saßen zu zweit am wasser lagen in einem Zelt  und morgens war einfach alles weg, sogar die Klamotten die im Zelt waren! Mein Kumpel meint die müssen irgendwas ins Zelt geleitet haben um sie zu betäuben, anders kann er sich das net erklären, dass ihnen die Sachen sogar unterm Arsch geklaut wurden. Will ja keine Angst machen nur sagen wie es so ablaufen kann #d Da hätte ein Frühwarnsystem schon geholfen #6


----------



## Gizi (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



bennie schrieb:


> ich würde nicht mehr losziehen sobald ich mich auf solche weise absichern müsste...



Ich muss mich so nicht absichern hier geht alles friedlich ab.
Dem Hund tut es gut wenn er draussen ist. Ich habe ich 12 Jahren erst 2 mal irgendwelches gemotze erlebt. Aber geklaut wurde mir nich nie was.


----------



## ObiOne (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Bei mir war es zum Glück auch immer ruhig, nur lieber vorsorgen, als seiner Ausrüstung hinterher zu heulen :m


----------



## hd-treiber (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



Blink* schrieb:


> die Frage ist nur, ob er es muss oder will
> 
> Vielleicht besteht ja gar keine Gefahr, sondern nur das ungute Gefühl, alleine am Wasser zu sitzen.
> 
> ...


 
Dann könnte man ja auch mal seine Angeln beobachten, anstatt sich schlafen zu legen. Das is für mich kein Angeln, sich vorsätzlich schlafen legen und sich dann bei Biss von Funk-Bissanzeigern wecken zu lassen. Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## ObiOne (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



hd-treiber schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja auch mal seine Angeln beobachten, anstatt sich schlafen zu legen. Das is für mich kein Angeln, sich vorsätzlich schlafen legen und sich dann bei Biss von Funk-Bissanzeigern wecken zu lassen. Aber jeder wie er mag...





Mal eine Nacht wach bleiben ist nicht so das problem, aber versuch das mal über 3 Nächte


----------



## Hunter85 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

versicher einfach dein tackel, dann isses wurst.
und kostet bestimmt ca das gleichee wie lichtschranken und alarmanlage ect.


----------



## ObiOne (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Damit hab ich auch schon gespielt, nur ist das reichlich teuer aber immernoch besser als das Tackle neu zu kaufen #6 muss mich ma schlau lesen, haste nen link oder ähnliches von Versicherungen die das Anbieten? Oder welche Versicherung deckt sowas ab? 

Gruß Obi


----------



## Blink* (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



hd-treiber schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja auch mal seine Angeln beobachten, anstatt sich schlafen zu legen. Das is für mich kein Angeln, sich vorsätzlich schlafen legen und sich dann bei Biss von Funk-Bissanzeigern wecken zu lassen. Aber jeder wie er mag...




Habe gedacht, dass es für dieses Problem wohl die einfachste Lösung wäre.

Zumindest finde ich es einfacher als sich am Angelplatz ein Alcatraz zu bauen |rolleyes


----------



## Lippeman (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Moin Jungs ich gehe immer zu zweit da kann man im wechsel schlafen,das ist bis jetzt immer gut gegangen.Wir haben trotzdem immer Knüppel und Messer parat für den NOTFALL!


----------



## Lippeman (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

*Hallo keiner mehr da?#h#q*


----------



## Kleenus (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Hey
Ich will mit dem Threat keine diskusion starten ob es nötig ist , ob man nen messer dabei hat oder nicht , wer schonmal ausgeraubt worden ist oder sonstiges.........

Ich will nur wissen ob ihr einen Bewegungsmelder am angelplatz habt der pieps wenn einer vorbei geht .
Ich hasse es von anderen am Platz beobachtet zu werden ohne das ich es weis.
deswegen hätte ich gerne so nen kleines ( auch kostengünstiges ) Gerät. 
Einfach nur um mitzubekommen ob jemand kommt. Ob gut oder böse.

DANKE


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

beim angel wird man oft beobachtet. aber für nachts irgendein apperat der vor fremden warnt halte ich für überflüssig! wenn wirklich mal was passieren sollte sind es eh mehr wie 1er .
dann lieber zu 2 fischen gehen dann trauen sich so ne leute nicht mehr an die zelte rann.
habe aber noch nie probleme gehabt ( auch wenn ich alleine los war! ).
und sonst ne mag neben der liege ( oder einen va-stick ) und wenn es erforderlich ist in notwehr zu handeln immer rauf da!
aber ich denke so etwas ist eher die ausnahme!
messer würde ich aber auf jeden fall ablehen!!!


----------



## Kleenus (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



> Ich will mit dem Threat keine diskusion starten ob es nötig ist , ob man nen messer dabei hat oder nicht , wer schonmal ausgeraubt worden ist oder sonstiges.........




|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Leute,

der TE hat eine einfache Frage gestellt. Er will wissen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Bewegungsmelder hat. Sonst nix.

Er bekommt laufend Benachrichtigungsmails zu seinem Thema um dann  festzustellen, das völlig an der Fragestellung vorbei gepostet wird. 

Ich hab jetzt mal das ganze OT gelöscht und bitte darum, sich bei Antworten auf die Fragestellung zu beziehen. 

Danke


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

habe mich schon gewundert wo einige postings geblieben sind!|kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

so dann antworte ich nochmal!!
ich denke so etwas braucht man nicht!
entweder man geht an bekannten stellen wo so etwas vorkommt zu 2 los!
dann ist man auf jeden fall auf der sichern seite.
und wenn du alleine bist bring bei bei 2 - 3 leuten die auf stress aus sind der beste melder nix! daher denke ich ist das ganze rausgeschmissenes geld was du lieber in köder umsetzten solltest!!


----------



## MrTom (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



> Ich hab jetzt mal das ganze OT gelöscht und bitte darum, sich bei Antworten auf die Fragestellung zu beziehen.


Ich fand manches gar nicht so OT, darum meine Frage-gelöscht oder verschoben? Hab schon gesucht, aber nix gefunden|kopfkrat
Bin ich jetzt ein Querulant?
mfg Thomas


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Nein,

ich benutze keinen Bewegungsmelder.Habe aber auch kein
schlechtes Gewissen oder Schiss in der Büx.#d

Gruß
Jürgen #h


----------



## MrTom (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> ich benutze keinen Bewegungsmelder.Habe aber auch kein
> schlechtes Gewissen oder Schiss in der Büx.#d
> ...


Ich kenne Leute, die wurden "besucht" obwohl sie ein reines Gewissen hatten und sich in der Hose auch nix ungewöhliches tat.
mfg Thomas


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich denke der Nutzen eines Bewegungsmelders ist eher mäßig. Wirklich böse Buben werden durch das Licht bestimmt nicht abgeschreckt und dafür hat man regelmäßig Fehlalarm, weil irgendwelche Viecher in die Lichtschranke rennen. Entspanntes Angeln ist das nicht! Ich würde ganz einfach die Bereiche meiden, wo man Angst um Gesundheit und Tackle haben muss.


----------



## Kleenus (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ja das tue ich auch aber es geht mir garnicht um ach so böse buben 
letztens war bei nem kumpel um 4 uhr nachts vor bivvie und stand da 10 min auf einem fleck.
dazu muss man sagen der see ist komplett eingezäunt und da macht man sich dann schon gedanken darüber wer das ist .
es ist glaube ich angenehmer von einem kurzen piepen geweckt zu werden als plötzlich vorm bivvie von schritten geweckt zu werden .
klar die leute die was böses im sinn haben machen es auch aber durch den piep könnte man sich wenigstens ein wenig "vorbereiten".


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

benutze keinen und sehe auch kein sinn darin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn wirklich jemand etwas will hilft es nur zu 2 fischen zu gehen.
vor allem schlägt der melder auch bei vögeln oder mäusen an und man wird aus dem schlaf gerissen ohne das irgendwas ist.
mehr sage ich nicht zu dem thema!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich hatte viele Beiträge gelöscht, weil sich der Ersteller des Threads zweimal über nicht zur Frage  gehörende Antworten beschwert hat ( hier im Thread ). Ich habe sogar eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen, weil sofort nachd ieser Aktion wieder zwei off-topic Beiträge erschienen.

Da sich der Ersteller nun selbst an der ( von ihm angemahnten ) abweichenden Diskussion beteiligt, sehe ich mein Handeln als überflüssig. Die Beiträge sind wieder sichtbar gemacht, die Verwarnung wird zurückgenommen. 

Sorry für das Theater, hab´s wohl zu gut gemeint.

Ralf


----------



## MrTom (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



> Sorry für das Theater, hab´s wohl zu gut gemeint.


Grosses Kino#6
Bei mir hast du jetzt einen dicken Pluspunkt-wenn möglich nicht so schnell aufbrauchen#h
mfg Thomas


----------



## j4ni (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich fands gut! Besonders wenn ich sehe, dass manche meinen, dass wenn man es nur oft genug wiederholt, ihre Aussage auf einmal doch zum Thema passt...


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

lest euch das hier mal durch

http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/buyit.htm


----------



## Kleenus (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Genau da war ich auch vorgestern .
Nur die frage ist uner anderem wie heist das Modell und wo gibt es das ?


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

schau mal bei ebay


http://cgi.ebay.de/Sprach-Durchgang...yZ126431QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

ich würd sagen wenn ihr angst habt nachts beklaut zu werden dann müsst ihr wie ich auch die nacht wach bleiben und  vormittags zuhause pennen...ganz einfach...und mal neben bei...erst fühlt man sich mirt ner alarmanlage sicher aber wenn das ding auf einmal in der nacht los geht macht ihr euch vor schreck in die hose....und kommt unter umständen nicht mal ausm zelt raus   dann wars doch nur ne dicke kröte oder so


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich gehe ja auch mal dann und wann Nachtangeln, und ich habe keine Angst beklaut zu werden. Der Grund: Ich gehe Angeln und nicht pennen! #c

Sich ins Zelt zu verkrümeln und Ausrüstung im Wert von vielen hundert Euro unbeaufsichtigt draußen rumstehen zu lassen grenzt schon mMn an Fahrlässigkeit, von meiner persönlichen Vorstellung von "Angeln" mal abgesehen.
Wo ist das Problem bis tief in die Nacht zu angeln und wenn man pennen will die Ruten abzubauen und zumindest die wertvollen Teile wegzupacken?

Dass einige Angler dazu neigen sich einen Campingplatz einzurichten fand ich schon immer recht amüsant (teilweise mit Radio, TV-Gerät usw.), dass jetzt schon einige mit Alarmanlagen ankommen setzt dem die Krone auf. |supergri
Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht gibt es demnächst einen faltbaren Gartenzaun, ausklappbaren Parkettboden, Fußabtreter, Briefkästen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Eaglex1 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Hallo.

Ich benutze diesen Bewegungsmelder. Wobei es auch Türgong mit Batterien gibt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Notebeleuchtung-...ryZ18623QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

und was ist wenn jemand 3-4 tage am stück angelt?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



> und was ist wenn jemand 3-4 tage am stück angelt?


 
Was soll dann sein? Auch dann kann man meiner Meinung nach die wertvollen Teile abbauen, wenn man im Zelt oder Auto pennen geht.

Ruten sollten ja eigentlich sowieso nicht unbeaufsichtigt gelassen werden, erst recht nicht viele Stunden am Stück. Die Fangquote sinkt dadurch natürlich, weil der Köder eine Zeit lang nicht imWasser ist. Ich denke das ist das größte Problem.


----------



## Muschel-Michel (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich denke mal das viele verunsichert sind, was so die "Medien" verbreiten.Sicher gibt es Ausnahmefälle,wo Übergriffe stattfinden.Jeder sollte für sich das beste raus-suchen und ggf.eben nicht alleine Nachtangel.Aber Bewegungsmelder finde ich ok,da ja nicht jeder hier im Board ein kleiner "Rambo" ist#d

Deswegen:Interessantes Thema#6

Ich selber halte es so,wenn Nachtangeln angesagt ist,gehe ich sowieso nicht alleine.
Sollte ich mal alleine gehen,nehme ich meinen Bewegungsmelder mit...das zum Thema Hund#6

In diesem Sinne allen ein Störungsfreies und ruhiges Angeln.


Petri@all  #h


----------



## zrako (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Die Fangquote sinkt dadurch natürlich, weil der Köder eine Zeit lang nicht imWasser ist. Ich denke das ist das größte Problem.




jepp so siehts aus


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Wollte den trööt mal wieder ins Leben rufen da an meinem neuen Hauptgewässer sowas schon ein paarmal passiert ist . 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Personal-Sec...werker_Sicherheitstechnik&hash=item3f25ac7a3e


Lichtschranke sehe ich auch keinen sinn aber ums Pod diese Dinger und da laatscht einer durch dann ist mann wach .


----------



## mabo1992 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Pennt doch einfach am Tag oder seit zu zweit und wechselt euch ab. Bei uns läufst so ab, wir sind immer zu zweit Nachtangeln und gepennt wird Nachts gar nicht ausser bei längeren Sessions, dort wird abgewechselt. 

Was ich von solchen Geräten halte? Nichts!!! Mich würde der A...auf Grundeis gehen wenn das Nachts piepen oder Leuchten würde, zumal der "Dieb" gewarnt ist und so auch vorsichtig angieren wird.#d#d Lauscht doch Nachts der Natur und das ist besser als jede Alarmanlage. Dann könnt Ihr auch schnell den Spieß umdrehen und wenn mich jemals einer Nachts überfallen will, kann er gerne mal meinen Mini Baseballschläger spüren. 


Lasst den Mist weg und Angelt doch einfach und mit mehreren machts doch eh mehr Spaß als alleine irgendwo im nirgendwo zu verweilen. #h


----------



## atsm123 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

einfach da angel wo niemand hinkommt


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



atsm123 schrieb:


> einfach da angel wo niemand hinkommt


Vielleicht denken die "Räuber" aber auch so.
Ich würde mir zumindest Angler suchen die weit ausserhalb fischen damit man ungestört ist.


----------



## Norman B. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe es vor mein Zelt direkt an den Ruten aufzubauen, so dass niemand es schafft die Ruten abzubauen ohne mir direkt vor der Nase herumzutrampeln. Allerdings benutze ich nur bei langen Sessions oder im Winter die Zeltfront bzw. noch einen Wrap.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich gehe Angeln und nicht pennen! #c


Das eine schließt dass andere zumindest beim Ansitzangeln nicht aus! Sind die Fallen gestellt heißt es auf die Fische zu warten. Was man in dieser Zeit macht sollte jeden selbst überlassen sein.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ruten sollten ja eigentlich sowieso nicht unbeaufsichtigt gelassen werden, erst recht nicht viele Stunden am Stück..


Mit ein wenig Technik sind sie das auch nicht.
Wenn man sich natürlich ein wenig Fortschritt beim angeln verwehrt, dann allerdings schon.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Technik sind sie das auch nicht.
> Wenn man sich natürlich ein wenig Fortschritt beim angeln verwehrt, dann allerdings schon.



Technik ist da meiner Meinung eine "trügerische" Sicherheit.

An stark beangelten Gewässer aufgrund dauernder Fehlalarme nicht einsetzbar bzw. nur sehr "lückenhaft" und an entlegenen Orten mag es vielleicht etwas an "Vorwarnzeit"  bringen die man allerdings vermutlich auch braucht um erstmal wach zu werden und ist trotzdem nicht vor Fehlalarmen z.B. durch Tiere gefeit. Dazu wissen die "Diebe" auch dass man an einem entlegenen Ort und alleine ist und werden sich entsprechend verhalten ob da was pipst oder nicht ...

Deshalb würde ich ehrlich gesagt eher in Gruppen an solchen Orten angeln gehen wo abwechselnd geschlafen wird und evtl. einen (angeleinten) Hund mitnehmen das schreckt mehr ab als der ganze technische Schnickschnack und die Rute so postieren, dass man sie mit einem Boot nicht einfach vom Wasser aus leicht "einsacken" kann. Wenn man dann noch will und sehr ängstlich ist kann man den Raum hinter den Zelten mit Bewegungsmeldern noch zusätzlich "überwachen".


----------



## Norman B. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Mit Technik meinte ich el. Bißanzeiger (zum Thema Ruten beaufsichtigen).
Von Bewegungsmeldern halte ich aus besagten Gründen ebenfalls nicht viel.

Stark frequentierte Gewässer werden von mir gar nicht oder nur dann aufgesucht wenn sich kaum noch jemand vor Ort ist (Herbststurm/Winter usw.).


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Mit Technik meinte ich el. Bißanzeiger (zum Thema Ruten beaufsichtigen).
> Von Bewegungsmeldern halte ich aus besagten Gründen ebenfalls nicht viel.



Wenn Du "beobachtet" worden bist warten die ab bis Du im Zelt verschwunden und evtl. eingeschlaften bist und holen die Ruten wenn sie zu nah oder gar im Wasser sind und Du dein Zelt nicht gerade direkt davor aufgebaut ist einfach mit dem Boot ab. Bis Du wach und aus dem Zelt raußen bist sind deinen Ruten vermutlich schon weg ob der Bißanzeiger dann gepipst hat oder nicht. Aber selbst wenn Du wirklich so schnell bist und rechtzeitig bei den Ruten bevor sie eingepackt haben stehen Dir 3-4 Mann gegenüber was machst Du dann ...

Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren aber hier ist für mich jemand der bei den Ruten sitzt und das Gewässer im Auge hat und eine Gruppe von Leuten nach wie vor der beste Schutz ....

Gruß Peter


----------



## Norman B. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> [...]Aber selbst wenn Du wirklich so schnell bist und rechtzeitig bei den Ruten bevor sie eingepackt haben stehen Dir 3-4 Mann gegenüber was machst Du dann ...
> 
> Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren aber hier ist für mich jemand der bei den Ruten sitzt und das Gewässer im Auge hat und eine Gruppe von Leuten nach wie vor der beste Schutz ....


Du hast Dir selbst die Antwort gegeben... was machst Du wenn Du allein und *wach *am Wasser sitzt und Dir stehen 3-4 Mann gegenüber?

In der Gruppe geht es immer wesentlich lauter zu als wenn man allein loszieht. Klar finde ich auch mal eine Session zu zweit oder dritt gut, doch oftmals genieße ich lieber meine Ruhe.


----------



## cyberpeter (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Das ist keine Antwort sondern ein weiteres Problem .... |supergri

Es kommt auf das Gewässer bzw. die Umgebung an. Es gibt Gewässer da ist noch nie etwas passiert und welche da gab es schon Ärger. Letztere würde ich zumindest alleine meiden...


----------



## Norman B. (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

So sieht es aus!
Daher, meide ich solche Gewässer zu den Zeiten am liebsten.


----------



## xaru (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bewegungsmelder gegen Ungebetene Gäste ?*

Moin,

mir sind auch mehrere Fälle bekannt wo Ruten Pod ec. frühs weg waren. Schlimmster war der eines bekannten der alleine für paar Tage beim Fischen war und Nachts reges treiben an seinen Ruten bemerkte, Zelt auf wollte raus hieß es nur "bleib still und es passiert nichts"!

Das war vor Jahren sehr schlimm bei uns in der Gegend und hab dann auch in der Zeitung gelesen das Freund und Helfer ne Wohnung ausgeräumt hatten wo das ganze Diebesgut beschlagnahmt wurde. Osteuropäer mit weißen Transporter hieß es damals in der Zeitung.

Wundern tuts mich allerdings auch nicht, wenn man sieht wie viele tausende Euro Nachts alleine am Wasser stehen, dass da manche auf dumme Gedanken kommen ist klar. 

Sitze ich allerdings irgendwo in der Wildnis an einem schönen großen See mach ich mir da ehrlich gesagt absolut keine Gedanken und falls ich doch mal vor der Wahl stehen würde mein Leben gegen mein Tackle einzutauschen ist die Wahl doch klar. Lassts krachen und nehmt das Zeugs ruhig mit, dann "darf" ich mir mal wieder was neues kaufen :vik:


----------

